# Blackwater 1/2 PM



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up boys... All settled in....purty afternoon... A little breezy right now but it's all good....Ol' Man Hornady been a little bored... Gon' see if we can fix that...Diana Ross is bout 60 in front of me....love juice is out.... Drag lined in... Y'all stick around and stay tuned....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck! I'm baby sitting today


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Good luck bro. About to roll out myself.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yote just snuck by me...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Jaw Jacker said:


> Good luck! I'm baby sitting today


Me too! Haven't been with a rifle yet. Good luck espo!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Yote just snuck by me...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Gun jam?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

espo16 said:


> Yote just snuck by me...
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


 No lip squeaks nothing? :no: He needs a flag!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Couldn't getting up quick enough to shoot


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did squeak.... A fart out... I think that's why he was haulin ass....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Been up for about an hour in an area we call "Finklandia" it's grown up in here since I hunted it last... found 4 scrapes walking in. Took a stink bug to the face climbing up... they almost got a cinnamon taste to em... 

We gonna see what happens, saw 7 doe and a spike this morning... and an otter of all things. 

Good luck, yall.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Heard they got good deer in Finklandia....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> Been up for about an hour in an area we call "Finklandia" it's grown up in here since I hunted it last... found 4 scrapes walking in. Took a stink bug to the face climbing up... they almost got a cinnamon taste to em...
> 
> We gonna see what happens, saw 7 doe and a spike this morning... and an otter of all things.
> 
> Good luck, yall.


Damn stink bugs. Fink took a squirt to the eye earlier this season. Messed him up for a while.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Heard they got good deer in Finklandia....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Oh yeah, it's a hot one no doubt... just been waiting for it to get right.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wind calmed down... I can feel it in my bones...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

They're moving. Cousin has 2 does on him since we climbed up


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

espo16 said:


> I did squeak.... A fart out... I think that's why he was haulin ass....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Hope it was a warm one. :thumbsup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Up a random tree way, way off of Leonard Barnes rd. Truck parked where I planned to walk in so I made up a plan B. Seems ok, but I have 4g coverage...so it can't be that good.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

sure said:


> Up a random tree way, way off of Leonard Barnes rd. Truck parked where I planned to walk in so I made up a plan B. Seems ok, but I have 4g coverage...so it can't be that good.


I always have 4G service, just saying


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

They movin'....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just had this little dude walk by 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shots goin off everywhere


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Shots goin off everywhere
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


What area u in?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> What area u in?


He's not around me... hear a few shotgun occasionally. No rifles.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm off Bob pitts and have heard some shots but more like shotguns or target practicing


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm north of you


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sitting In my shooting house in baldwin county. Pretty evening. I have a couple bucks on camera but not during the day. Let's see if one slips up and slips out before dark.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I'm off Bob pitts and have heard some shots but more like shotguns or target practicing


I'm north of you... deaton bridge passable?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

ISIS pine cone just scared the piss outta me...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

John B. said:


> I'm north of you... deaton bridge passable?


I went thru there yesterday morning coming up here. But I wouldn't take a smaller truck trhu. I go down red rock to Munson. Only went deaton bridge cause I had to go pick up my cousin in American farms. Good thing tho cause I'd never killed that 8 yesterday. I've never hunted over here until yesterday morning.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

skullmount1988 said:


> I went thru there yesterday morning coming up here. But I wouldn't take a smaller truck trhu. I go down red rock to Munson. Only went deaton bridge cause I had to go pick up my cousin in American farms. Good thing tho cause I'd never killed that 8 yesterday. I've never hunted over here until yesterday morning.


10-4... I'm in an f150 with no lift... don't really want to risk it.

And yeah, target rich environment down that way. Just gotta watch out for the Miltonites who think management land is their own private gun range.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I see two ....old airplanes flying over....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

John B. said:


> Just gotta watch out for the Miltonites who think management land is their own private gun range.


What a moron!
We's Miltonians! 
Folks to our West are Paceites, sometimes pronounced Pissites


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh!!!! Have a buck under me, 2 on one side 3 on the other but they aren't an inch!!! Fuuuuuccc#####


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Over 10 inches shoot his ass


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm trying to stretch them, they just ain't 10, maybe a couple inches above his ears


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I shoot first measure later


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoot him and I'll put him in my truck and follow u to the house. If he's over his ears then he's probably 10


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ears are 8 inches or so that's what I hear


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

sure said:


> Ahhh!!!! Have a buck under me, 2 on one side 3 on the other but they aren't an inch!!! Fuuuuuccc#####


This can't be happening!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Been up for a few hours and haven't seen anything. Heard a shot north of me as I was climbing up. Now im hoping sureicanfish busts that bucks ass









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to pull the trigger..


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sureican fish need some more detail like did you freaking shoot or what!?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Quit being a chicken shit and shoot him


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang that sucked. His points were a half inch maybe... so so close, daggumit!! He's in the gallberries now, out of sight, would have been such an easy shot


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Of course I wish I'd shot him but he wasn't legal. Can't have my first buck be one I can't show a picture of...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe he'll walk my direction...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol, he's heading north. With my luck, fwc would be sitting where I parked.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm down....nada just birds and squirrels


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Let's put a tape on that little guy 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Had 2 give me the slip. I could hear them, just couldn't see them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If ya'll specify what you are driving, I'll make it a point to do a meet and greet w/ ya'll in the AM!!! hahaha:shifty::shifty::shifty:

That is if I haven't done so yet and don't know it???:001_huh:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I challenge that play, looks short to me! But atleast espos not chicken shit like SICF and went for it on fourth down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

He ain't short


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Going to luck under the hood

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ruling on the field stands.... touchdown.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Espo, cut the first couple of inches off the tap and measure him. Just kiddin. Congrats!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sucks being ethical


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Y'all done made me pull over










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

My son helped pull him out...espo takes good pics...he is about 5 inches...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol...just kidding...way legal


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

sure said:


> I see two ....old airplanes flying over....


they pasted over my location at about 330 this afternoon.....pretty cool


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

sure said:


> Sucks being ethical


You made the right choice.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahahah! Nice. Espo that thing got some thick horns though. Legal enough to eat &#55357;&#56846;
When in doubt, let the air out. Nah you did good sureicanfish. It'll happen.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just measured... 11 inches... Take that


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we still talking about this?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep..


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You started it Roberto...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We still haven't actually seen the tape on those antlers. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Just measured... 11 inches... Take that
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Good job Lexington Steele.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

espo16 said:


> Just measured... 11 inches... Take that
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


Pics or it didn't happen! I'm just giving you a hard time I don't give two shits what you kill. I would have shot him too!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Atta boy. Way to get some bone on the ground. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Done switched the rope...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna be damn sure my next 1 isn't even close. Hate to see how many flags I will get. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lmao!


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh...they in my pocket on standby already bud


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> Good job Lexington Steele.



And just how do you know that???


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

All you needed wa my manhood in the pic...they would have seen 12 then your deer at 10...


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah but then he would a had to mark it 4 times. 3" at a time would take a minute. Of course he did you white rope. Surprised he didn't use a black rope. Being all 12" 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> And just how do you know that???
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....


It's written on the back of your stand.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah.... I forgot...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I heard a 10" black rope looks like 12" - it's not- just looks like it


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't you know...the skinny white ropes look the longest...


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry all y'all fat folks...lol


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jesus... Someone close this thread


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

My ropes long and hairy and hard to carry


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahaha! I was waiting on it and Fink just had to go there &#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes I did...but only cause pepper was about to croak...can't have salt and pepper guide service without the other!


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Good job espo!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did almost die....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Espo......


----------

